# Anyone try DBT ?



## mcrizzim (Apr 6, 2006)

I been in Dialectical Behavioral Therapy (DBT) for about 2 weeks now, and I been feeling a little bit better. I went to see a psychologist for help with my social anxiety last november, and although I made improvements on my SA I still was struggling, so he suggested I try DBT. I was wondering if anybody else had tried this and did you have any success with it. If anyone could share any thoughts or experiances with DBT I would appreciate it.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Never heard of it, but it sounds like something to do with speech.


----------

